# Huntsville Ontario - two kijiji ads same dog - one talking about putting the dog down



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

okay I came accross something disturbing and I'm not quite sure what to do. There are two kijiji ads, one with a pic, one without, both with the same postal codes, one talks about a sad dog that use to live with his mom till she died and has been alone for 4 years and the other one says if a home isnt found the owner might just put the dog down!? Here are the links, I really hope someone can help here because I don't know what I should say or do. 

FREE TO GOOD HOME GOLDEN RETRIEVER 8 YRS - Ontario Free Pets - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

Giving away an 8 yr. old Golden Retriever. - City of Toronto Free Pets - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't like that they put in the ad with the picture that he can spend even the coldest days outside. =(


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sad! Have you contacted Ontario Golden Rescue yet? That would be my first call. If they haven't spotted these ads already and don't have room, then I would suggest contacting the poster of the kijiji ad and if you can, go pick him up! Poor thing!!!

http://golden-rescue.net/

^ Ontario Golden Rescue site


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful dog he is


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenSummer*

goldensummer

Please contact them and send them this link-these are the Canadian Golden Ret. Rescues (In left hand Column)
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
Tell them to call them about their dog!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know whether you have contacted Golden Rescue yet, but I sent them the link for this dog. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Cherie just replied that they are trying to get this dog. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed they are able to get the dog.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Cherie just replied that they are trying to get this dog. Hopefully everything works out.


Thanks for sending the e-mail. Please keep us posted if you can!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Poor guy!!

This is why I can't wait until we have our own house/farm.

It's very difficult for me to read these ads and not be able to go get the poor animals.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I contacted them as soon as Essjay gave me the information, they said they are going to look into both links and thanked me for giving them the information... I told her if there was anything I could do to help but she just thanked me for bringing it to their attention... I dont now if she will let me know what happens? To be honest I've never done anything like this which is why I was so confused and asking for help on here. Thanks for the info and I really hope either the rescue I contacted or the one Eli&Baileys mom contacted can get this pup and give him the home he deserves


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Golden Rescue will let us know what happens with this dog. I will keep you posted. You did a good thing. Coming here for help is what this forum is about. I'm sure this dog will be safe.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Golden Rescue will let us know what happens with this dog. I will keep you posted. You did a good thing. Coming here for help is what this forum is about. I'm sure this dog will be safe.


I can not for the life of me figure out the people who have a dog for several years then think its okay to just toss them away or put them down just because they're to lazy to take care of dog anymore, it brakes my heart. when I saw the second link about putting a perfectly healthy dog down I started worrying big time and knew I had to come here to get him help. I'm glad the people you contacted will keep us updated, I definitely want too know that he gets a good home. This makes me emotional on different levels and totally just fell in love with this site and the help everyone always offers on here that much more


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I have given up on trying to figure people out. I keep getting disappointed.
I'll let you know as soon as Cherie gets back to me. If its in their power, they aren't going to let anything happen to this dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli & Bailey's Mom*

Eli & Gailey's Mom

Thanks for trying to help and please let us know what happens!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I just heard that the intake team is still working on getting this dog. I know that they made contact with the owners. As soon as I hear more, I will pass it along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli&Bailey's Mom*

Eli&Baileys Mom

Thanks for the update-keep them [email protected]


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

*Update!!!*

The wonderful people from Golden Rescue are getting this dog! His name is Miles and he is 9 yrs old. Very nice dog. Miles should be in his new foster home within the week. GoldenSummer, thank you for posting his info.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is wonderful news! Thank you to all that helped Miles get into a foster home.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> The wonderful people from Golden Rescue are getting this dog! His name is Miles and he is 9 yrs old. Very nice dog. Miles should be in his new foster home within the week. GoldenSummer, thank you for posting his info.


 
Thank you for knowing the people that were able to get him and give him a good home! I really, really hope his foster home has some other dogs to play and interact with! I'm soo happy about this, you totally just made my night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli&baileys mom*

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

THANK YOU for the update!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> The wonderful people from Golden Rescue are getting this dog! His name is Miles and he is 9 yrs old. Very nice dog. Miles should be in his new foster home within the week. GoldenSummer, thank you for posting his info.


Fantastic news!!!!!    

Thanks for keeping us updated, and thanks GoldenSummer for the original post!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Geez, as I tried going to see the links you posted (which aren't there anymore), I found this other Golden in the same area! Poor 10-year old female...

10yr Golden Retriever Free to Good Home A.S.A.P - Ontario Free Pets - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

I emailed someone at the GoldenRescue about this.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Why don't I have room for one more dog  

She looks so sweet!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Geez, as I tried going to see the links you posted (which aren't there anymore), I found this other Golden in the same area! Poor 10-year old female...
> 
> 10yr Golden Retriever Free to Good Home A.S.A.P - Ontario Free Pets - Kijiji Ontario Canada.
> 
> I emailed someone at the GoldenRescue about this.


Thanks for sending that in. I can contact Golden Rescue to see how they are making out with this dog. If you hear anything, let us know.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Thanks for sending that in. I can contact Golden Rescue to see how they are making out with this dog. If you hear anything, let us know.


Glad I can help (well, I hope). :crossfing

It's okay, I'm in contact with them too, since I also volunteer for them (right now it's just with their web site and newsletters, but my hubby and I would like to start fostering later this year, after we get a fence). 

So far they've contacted the person on the ad, but no news yet.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I volunteer as well. I am the one that sends out the orders for calendars, cookbooks and bracelets. I'm hoping to foster for them as soon as our pups are a little older. Jack and Riley are demanding too much of my time right now. You are going to love fostering!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I volunteer as well. I am the one that sends out the orders for calendars, cookbooks and bracelets. I'm hoping to foster for them as soon as our pups are a little older. Jack and Riley are demanding too much of my time right now. You are going to love fostering!!


That's great! Nice to 'meet' another GoldenRescue volunteer :wavey:

This is very recent for me. I just love that I can do something to help a breed that I'm just totally in love with! :


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> That's great! Nice to 'meet' another GoldenRescue volunteer :wavey:
> 
> This is very recent for me. I just love that I can do something to help a breed that I'm just totally in love with! :


I agree!!:wavey:


----------

